# Bottomless Pit using rope lights



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Some of you may have followed my progress in the How To section and seen this already. I rebuilt my Bottomless Pit from several years ago, and used a little different technique on my rope lights this time to give it a more crackling effect. The picture looks nice, but in person it is really hard to pull yourself away from it. Very mesmerizing. The outside doesn't look like much but you can't see it at night any way, plus it will be buried in a pile of straw.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work and a very cool unique look to this. This is one of the best pits I have seen yet.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh man, that is awesome. Love it.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is really cool! So effective. Awesome work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that is sweet


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you every one for the great compliments. My face is blushing and I am jumping for joy.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

JW I love how this turned out! This is something I definitely want to give a try. I love the rope light effect. I was just curious where the How to is?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice job Just Wisper. I love the detail and effect! I has that lava flow look to it.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's way too cool.... I have to make one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> JW I love how this turned out! This is something I definitely want to give a try. I love the rope light effect. I was just curious where the How to is?


Here you go, Joisey:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23008


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool JW !!! Love the color


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great bottomless pit, love the effect of the rope lights!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out really well. Looks bottomless to me!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Roxy, thanks for posting the link for Joisey. I appreciate it.
Joisey, never end a sentence with a preposition. LOL just kidding.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

If I came to your house I would have to throw stuff down it to see how far it would go. It looks so cool.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool. I really like it. Very good job.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is eerie, in a great way. It looks SO cool! On my way over to the how-to!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great! I love pits.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a fantastic prop. I have other things on my project board, but this makes me want to add add add. Great addition to your haunt !


----------

